# feeding tegus( live prey, not for the weak hearted)



## mr.tegu (Dec 12, 2009)

chicks every saturday..


----------



## reptastic (Dec 12, 2009)

i want to try live prey but i know my tegu will have blood every were its bad enough she gets rats guts on the carpet i think a live prey thats resisting would be worst lol but thats a awesome tegu you got how old/long is he


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Dec 12, 2009)

where do you get your chicks? like from a feed store lol?


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 12, 2009)

hes about 2 years old and 45'' long.


----------



## sulley2009 (Dec 12, 2009)

that boy is a beast


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Dec 13, 2009)

The warning should be not for weak of stomach. People with weak hearts wouldn't have one of these carnivorus creatures, further more, be on this site, although I have only fed my tegu 2 thawed pinky mice since I got her, the rest has been ground turkey, tilapia and grapes and some chicken liver, but that had a bad effect coming out


----------



## BOOZER (Dec 13, 2009)

why is it that chicks always spill there guts just for the hell of it!!.....jk(i might pay for that one)


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 13, 2009)

:crazy .....ahhh ok... what ever you say king..


----------



## BOOZER (Dec 13, 2009)

btw mr.tegu, when i get back from working in victorville this week i'm gonna try the hay/straw.


----------



## BOOZER (Dec 13, 2009)

mr.tegu said:


> :crazy .....ahhh ok... what ever you say king..


hahaha you didnt like that one??


----------



## BOOZER (Dec 13, 2009)

KING??? what does king mean??


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 13, 2009)

hahaha.... i grew up kinda by victorville..you should have no problems finding hay n straw...its all farm country in victo!


----------



## BOOZER (Dec 13, 2009)

you gotta explain the king thing to me


----------



## Pikey (Jan 22, 2010)

i think "King" was in reference to the comment "Kingwolf26" left


----------



## slideaboot (Jan 22, 2010)

Kingwolf26 said:


> People with weak hearts wouldn't have one of these carnivorus creatures, further more, be on this site.



Man, this post is dumber than all the spam that comes through...just my opinion.


----------

